# stuck-up bitch



## gianfromitaly

*H*ello!
*W*hat's the meaning of:

"I hate stuck up bitches!!!"

Thanks


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao 
Nel dizionario trovi:
http://www.wordreference.com/enit/stuck-up


> *stuck-up* adjective fam *snob *inv



http://www.wordreference.com/enit/bitch


> *bitch *n _slang_ (unpleasant woman) _volgare, offensivo_ cagna, *stronza*, puttana nf
> My neighbour is a complete bitch. La mia vicina è proprio una stronza.


----------



## gianfromitaly

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ciao
> Nel dizionario trovi:
> http://www.wordreference.com/enit/stuck-up
> 
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/enit/bitch


 
Grazie mille non capivo il senso di stuck up (storcere) che davano qui sopra nel thread. Ora è chiaro "Odio le snob stronze"


----------



## stella_maris_74

Quello è perché avevi inserito il tuo post sotto un thread che trattava un significato del tutto diverso... infatti l'ho spostato da lì e te l'ho trasformato in un quesito a sé stante. 

Comunque, anche "odio le stronzette snob" è una traduzione accettabile.


----------



## Gabbi

C'e per caso un adjetivo italiano oltre la parola inglese "snob" per dire "a stuck-up person" (conceited, arrogant etc.)???


----------



## Azazel81

Gabbi said:


> C'e per caso un aggetivo italiano oltre la parola inglese "snob" per dire "a stuck-up person" (conceited, arrogant etc.)???


 

Uhm... I'd say: "menose" (which is definitely slang-y) or "che se la tirano" (again, slang-y). If I had to choose between these two, I'd go for "menose" anyway.


----------



## Einstein

I know "puzzotta/o" from the fact that they have "la puzza al naso", but I don't know if it's used all over Italy.


----------



## Azazel81

Einstein said:


> I know "puzzotta/o" from the fact that they have "la puzza al naso", but I don't know if it's used all over Italy.


 
Honestly I've never heard that... and I've been living in Milan since I was born.  I mean... I know sometimes we say stuff like: "quella è proprio antipatica... ha la puzza sotto il naso" (not "puzza al naso"). But I've never heard "puzzotta/o".


----------



## gianfromitaly

> But I've never heard "puzzotta/o".


 
Neither do I, but I'm from Verona


----------



## Einstein

Google gives
"puzza al naso" 813 results
"puzza sotto il naso" 9,000 results.

So "puzza al naso" isn't my own invention but "puzza sotto il naso" is more common, as you say; it's the expression I knew before meeting my wife, born and bred in Milan! I also learned "puzzotto" from her, so I must ask her about this!


----------



## Gabbi

Then is 'lei e' molto menosa / lui e' molto menoso' correct?


----------



## Azazel81

Einstein said:


> Google gives
> "puzza al naso" 813 results
> "puzza sotto il naso" 9,000 results.
> 
> So "puzza al naso" isn't my own invention but "puzza sotto il naso" is more common, as you say; it's the expression I knew before meeting my wife, born and bred in Milan! I also learned "puzzotto" from her, so I must ask her about this!



Google (well, the net in general) can be a little misleading... Especially because people tend to write the way the speak... even if that's incorrect.

@ Gabbi: yep, exactly.


----------



## MissBehave

"Stuck-up" does not only mean "snob". The expression also implies someone who is morally uptight, prude perhaps and stiff. The expression "stuck-up bitch" although common, is quite offensive, by the way... "Bitch" is a strong word and to call a woman "bitch" to her face in America would be asking for trouble......


----------



## Gabbi

When isolating "stuck-up" I would synonymize it with snobbishly conceited, vain, arrogant, snobbish, big-headed, persnickety, snooty, snot-nosed, snotty etc. (see Dictionary.com)


----------



## Azazel81

Gabbi said:


> When isolating "stuck-up" I would synonymize it with snobbishly conceited, vain, arrogant, snobbish, big-headed, persnickety, snooty, snot-nosed, snotty etc. (see Dictionary.com)


 
Which, again, brings us back to our own slang-y "menosa"


----------



## miri

Rivedendo adesso il thread "tirarsela", mi pare che "Odio le stronze che se la tirano" potrebbe andare ...


----------



## Stefano IT

Azazel81 said:


> Which, again, brings us back to our own slang-y "menosa"


 

mmmm... this is a regional slang expression.... most Italians wouldn't understand the meaning of a phrase like "lei è molto menosa" (??)


----------



## london calling

Mi piace  la "menosa" di Azzie, ma sotto Milano chi lo capirebbe?
 

Scherzo, sono inglese, sono qui a sud eppure ho capito subito cosa volesse dire, ma è in ogni caso è "slangy" come dice giustamente Azazel (è un regionalismo, no, Azazel?).

_Stronzette snob_... bello, Stellina!


----------



## Azazel81

london calling said:


> Mi piace  la "menosa" di Azzie, ma sotto Milano chi lo capirebbe?
> 
> 
> Scherzo, sono inglese, sono qui al sud eppure ho capito subito cosa volesse dire, ma è in ogni caso è "slangy" come dice giustamente Azazel (è un regionalismo, no, Azazel?).



Uhm... onestamente fino ad ora non sapevo fosse un regionalismo. Ammetto la mia ignoranza. Buono a sapersi. 

Ma l'espressione "quella tipa è una che se la mena" la capiscono tutti gli Italiani? Perché "menosa" deriva proprio da "menarsela" cioè "tirarsela".

A sto punto, come dice Miri, meglio "odio quelle stronzette che se la tirano"


----------



## london calling

Azazel81 said:


> Ma l'espressione "quella tipa è una che se la mena" la capiscono tutti gli Italiani? Lo dicono qui, certamente! Perché "menosa" deriva proprio da "menarsela" cioè "tirarsela".
> 
> A sto punto, come dice Miri, meglio "odio quelle stronzette che se la tirano"


----------



## logiko89

tirarsela, una persona che se la tira, snob, puzza sotto il naso non sono espressioni regionali
che ne dite invece di: darsi delle arie / quella persona si da delle arie?


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Ciao tutti,

Most of the comments in this thread seem to focus on the "stuck-up" part of the expression. The noun here is "bitch" and "stuck up" is the adjective and just tells you what kind of a "bitch". However, the person you call a "stuck-up bitch" will most likely focus on the word "bitch".

This description of a person (usually a woman) as a "bitch" is a strong attack on that person and, as already indicated by MissBehave, would be very offensive to most women. The word (when not referring to a female dog) is defined as wench; hussy; an abusuve epithet, often implying lewdness. Lewdness includes morally depraved, vicious; wicked; in its definition. The vicious and wicked defintions are frequently what is meant when someone is called a "bitch". At least this is the understanding in AE.


----------



## Einstein

There's been a similar discussion in a thread about the word "bastard". At least in BE, if you say "he's/she's a bastard/bitch", then it's more offensive, but if you use an adjective like "stuck up", then the attention is concentrated on the adjective. Again, if I say "you're a bastard!" that's quite strong, but if I say "you're a lazy bastard!", the word "bastard" serves to emphasise "lazy" and isn't taken very seriously.


----------



## Gabbi

I believe that in Italian there are many more words than in English that pertain to the concept of the English word "bitch" similar to the way in which Eskimos have many words to describe snow. 
I would presume this is rooted in the masculine patriarchal nature of Italian society and tradition. 
One only needs to do an analysis of Berlusconi's utterances and language to get an idea.


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> There's been a similar discussion in a thread about the word "bastard". At least in BE, if you say "he's/she's a bastard/bitch", then it's more offensive, but if you use an adjective like "stuck up", then the attention is concentrated on the adjective. Again, if I say "you're a bastard!" that's quite strong, but if I say "you're a lazy bastard!", the word "bastard" serves to emphasise "lazy" and isn't taken very seriously.


As a British female, I find "stuck-up bitch" very offensive, although arguably it's not as strong as a staightforward "Bitch!"

I agree with you about _lazy bastard_ (it's like_ lazy bugger_).


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> As a British female, I find "stuck-up bitch" very offensive, although arguably it's not as strong as a straightforward "Bitch!"


Well, yes, that's all I meant.


----------



## italtrav

It may be useful to point out that the term "bitch" has become much more a part of ordinary AE, especially as you move lower on both age and economic scales. It has become fairly common for one guy to address another as a bitch, both as a term of "tough" affection (cf. _fico mio_ in Tuscan usage) or as an insult (mild to strong, depending on context). And depending on context, "stuck-up bitch" in the US today could emphasize either half of the phrase, since a lot of the force once generated has been weakened.

A trip to the Urban Dictionary is probably warranted: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bitch


----------



## Gabbi

Quote - "I hate stuck up bitches!!!"

I think we're getting away from the issue here. Aren't we looking for the equivalent of the basic meaning of "stuck-up" and of "bitch" (in it's derogatory sense) in Italian - of which there are many?


----------



## Goldbach

Einstein said:


> I know "puzzotta/o" from the fact that they have "la puzza al naso", but I don't know if it's used all over Italy.



forse la parola corretta è puzzona o puzzone.


----------



## Pietruzzo

gianfromitaly said:


> "I hate stuck up bitches!!!"


To me the focus is on "stuck up" while the function of "bitch" is to reinforce the offensive tone
"Odio queste montate del cazzo"


Goldbach said:


> Einstein said: ↑
> I know "puzzotta/o" from the fact that they have "la puzza al naso", but I don't know if it's used all over Italy
> 
> 
> 
> forse la parola corretta è puzzona o puzzone.
Click to expand...

Non credo. Il puzzone è uno che puzza, letteralmente o metaforicamente, non uno che ha la puzza sotto il naso.


----------



## Tellure

Goldbach said:


> forse la parola corretta è puzzona o puzzone.


Mai sentito in questo senso.


london calling said:


> _Stronzette snob_... bello, Stellina!


Sì, anche a me piace molto.

La soluzione di Pietruzzo è altrettanto azzeccata, secondo me.
In alternativa, combinando le due proposte, "snobbette del cazzo".


----------

